# Allen and Page fast fibre



## wizbit (12 September 2010)

Have just aquired a new horse  
I currently feed him hifi lite and baileys lo-cal which has him in great condition but his behaviour is somewhat sporadic! Some days chilled to the core but, more often than not, irratable (and irritating!), bolshy, nappy, stressy. But then, like i say, some days hes an angel! 
Was contemplating changing him onto Allen and Page fast fibre, just wondered if anyone who uses it could give me their opinion of it??  
P.S: he also has funny unexplainable lumps on his sides so wondered if this is an intorelance to something in feed? I read that fast fibre is barley and molasses free. 
Thanks for any replies!!  x


----------



## ThePony (12 September 2010)

imho fast fibre is fab!!  Great food, doesn't make our sensitive souls stupid on it, and they love it!  Don't need to add chaff and it has vits and mins in too, really great stuff!  They look v well on it too and think it is good value for £ (that is assuming that you don't need to feed much though, if you have a good doer that you want to give a token feed with vits in then it is great, but if you were wanting to feed loads for more cals then it would be pricey).


----------



## wizbit (12 September 2010)

thanks for your reply glosgirl 
no, both my horses are good doers so think (hope!) i can get away with feeding just the fast fibre!  how much do you need to feed of the stuff? Mine are currently on maintence level of lo-cal (3 cups a day) they are both approx 16hh and about 550(ish!)kg. not in hard work just hour schooling or hacking a day. thanks so much! x


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 September 2010)

I feed it to my TB, mixed with hifi lite and hi fibre cubes.  He is pretty intolerant to sugar and as an ex racer in very low levels of work this seems to work very well for him.  Keeps him in fab condition through the winter and doesnt fizz him up at all.  All he gets apart from this is unlimited hay and 8 hours turnout a day.


----------



## wizbit (12 September 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply 
Is it quite inexpensive to feed? Does he like the taste?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 September 2010)

I'm feeding mine A&P Fast Fibre and he loves it! I feed it quite sloppy and mix-in some Dengie Hi Fi Lite as well.

The only thing I don't like about it (and which I've just discovered) is that its got garlic in it. Mine's got sweet itch and apparently garlic is inadvisable.


----------



## Oberon (12 September 2010)

I like FF. I was feeding it to my elderly chap as a forage replacer but we were going through a bag in 6 days so at £9 a bag, I had to make other plans.

It soaks in a minute so it is very easy to work with and they love the taste. I don't have a problem with garlic - it's undetectable in FF anyway.

If he needs more conditioning with it later in the year, you can feed a cup of micronised linseed a day.


----------



## icestationzebra (12 September 2010)

I think Fast Fibre is fantastic to be honest.  I mix it with Fibre Care and feed to a mare in medium work - she has more than enough energy without being silly, it's also a good way of hydrating a horse especially if you make it quite sloppy.


----------



## Supertrooper (12 September 2010)

FANTASTIC stuff - honestly go buy it, I can't rate it highly enough. We feed it to a 36yr old who has no teeth and think I will be feeding it to the new horse to supplement his hay in winter xx


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 September 2010)

Should have mentioned, we also feed it to a 40 year old exmoor who has very poor teeth, he has one bag, every four days but no hay at all any more and looks better than he has done for a while since starting on FF.  My TB seems to love it, he always licks his bowl clean and tucks in with real enthusiasm.  I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Silmarillion (13 September 2010)

Brilliant stuff - my mum's horse gets it as a sort of "sugar beet replacer" (she has to have feeds VERY sloppy or she colicks and/or chokes) and gets half her normal ration of Hi Fi, half of the Hi Fi replaced with sloppy Fast Fibre, and her balancer. She looks fab on it and absolutely loves the stuff. Not too expensive to feed either, considering how much actual feed you get out of one cup of pellets.

Big thumbs up!


----------



## _HP_ (13 September 2010)

Another fan here...I feed my 6 Fast Fibre only. They range from a shetland to a tb including a laminitic.
All love it and do well on it.


----------



## smiffyimp (13 September 2010)

contact allen and page, theyre great at sending samples, you'll at least know if you ponio will eat it then TBH I love all things allen and page. Mainly used weight gain in the past - keeps condition but doesnt send potty - I have Arabs


----------



## wizbit (13 September 2010)

Wow! overwhelming positive response then!  thanks so much everyone, really appreciate your feedback  will def be in touch with Allen and Page then and see if they can sort me out with how much to feed etc
Big hugs to you all!  x


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (14 September 2010)

I would reccomend it my mini shettie loves it and looks well on it too. she just has half a kiddies beaker in the summer and 2 kiddies beakers in the winter with beaker of happy hoof. 

my shettie is lami prone and fast fibre is fine for her to have all year round.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 September 2010)

wizbit said:



			Wow! overwhelming positive response then!  thanks so much everyone, really appreciate your feedback  will def be in touch with Allen and Page then and see if they can sort me out with how much to feed etc
Big hugs to you all!  x
		
Click to expand...

I emailed allen and page re amounts to feed my 16.3hh, they advised 1.5kg. This is to supplement hay and grazing xx


----------



## thehorsediva (15 September 2010)

I am looking to feed fast fibre as a partial hay replacement this winter as I only have 25 bales in comparison to my usual 75 bales!  I have a 16h cob, good doer but gets fizzy easily.  The reviews on here for fast fibre seem to be great but do you think it is suitable as partial hay replacer?  He has only ever had a bit of high fi light and vitamins as feed before now!  Many thanks!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (15 September 2010)

I used Fast Fibre as a hay replacer last year along side Dengie Hi Fi and SugarBeet.

My pony is 14hh and so as a complete hay replacer I gave her:

4.5kg Fast Fibre
1.0 kg Hi Fi
1.5kg Speedibeet

I also added Pink Powder.

I may do the same again this winter depending on how she copes with this years hay (she has very poor teeth).


----------



## jsr (15 September 2010)

I used Fast fibre when my cob became very underweight and sick a couple of years ago, combined with Calm and Condition it put the weight back on (and some!!) and sorted out his sugar intolerance issues which was causing major scouring. He's now on 2 small meals a day of Fast Fibre and Relax and Ride with some Graze on and he's in the best condition he's ever been!! Love Allen & Page and won't feed him anything else ever!! 

I did find though he won't eat the Fast Fibre on when it's mixed alone with the Graze on (fussy cob who'd have thought!??) but if I put a tiny bit of garlic in he gobbles it up.


----------

